# Tru Ball Absolute Or Carter Ember?



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

Any opinions? I tried the absolute 3 finger at a shop and am thinking about it. Felt very good considering I am used to Index Finger Straps.

The carter I tried was not the ember & had a longer head which didn't fit my draw so well. The ember would have been more comparable but is not commomly stocked at the store.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I've shot a couple different Tru Balls and they are really nice but I like my Ember a lot better than any other thumb trigger that I've ever shot!! Just my .02!! -Chris


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Try*

Try the absolute in a 4 finger and use the pinky trigger... you will never punch another shot ever again... it has worked wonders for my shot sequence


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I love the ember. I shoot it off a couple bows. Everything else I use the Sensation. Ember is a fast hookup, plus you can shoot it 2,3 or 4 finger. Adjystable springs and In my opinion the thumb shoe makes it harder to punch if your having trouble


----------

